# [Latex] lslistings



## dayhawk (27. April 2009)

Moin moin zusammen,

weiss jemand wie ich für listings alternative Hintergrundfarben für jede Zeile definieren kann?

also so ungefähr:

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9510/bild2x.png
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/08/from-table-hell-to-div-hell/

gruss
hatschi


----------

